# Roasterthing Software - any experience?



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi All

I recently dowloaded Rosterthing which I though might be useful to analyse my roasts on the Dalian. My laptop is not connected to the temp probe, but I record the roast progress at 1 minute intervals in a manual roasting log that I designed. My intention was to transfer this data into Roasterthing; however, I can't find the relevant screens referred to in the user guide where you manually enter the roast progress.

Any insights would be appreciated.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi @RDC8

Whilst not Roasterthing, you can do manual entries in Artisan (is what I do at 20-30 second intervals as well as paper log) for both the Air temp and Roasting temp and pretty sure there is some guidance that is straightforward to follow.

Have just finished roasting this evening using Artisan and has become almost second nature. Whilst in manual entry you don't get predicted curves, however you do get a record that you can load as a background to try and follow next time round









Hope of help, apologies if not

John


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks. I didnt realise there was a manual option for Artisan. Will do some more research on this.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

If when downloaded, you go into config>device>meter>none you should then be able to have a play or try it with data collected from a previous roast in real time once started (new then start then buttons should appear at bottom of scree, hit charge and tick ET box to be able to record air temp and bean temp from pid displays)

Hope of help

John


----------

